# Blank for large tarpon on spin rod



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm heading to Costa Rica in October for some nearshore tarpon. We'll have bait dead drifted off the back of the boat by the guide on conventional gear. And I'll be tossing some lures and jigs myself with a spin rod. I am going to bring my own tackle for this as the guides client tackle is pretty low end and well used. I already bought an ugly stik Tiger rod that has good specs for this but I know it's going to be a bit heavy for all day casting for three days. And I have a Fin Nor Lethal 80 reel with 20lb mono on it. The ugly stick has a pretty soft tip so with the mono and tip there will be lots of stretch which will help with letting the tarpon get the circle hook set.

What I would like to look at is building a different rod that is going to be noticeably better than the Tiger. Better as in lighter for one thing. And also hopefully better in other ways that I will notice.

I'd like to find a blank to start with. A 7' one piece blank 20-40 lbs that can throw 1 to 4 ounce lures. And with a suitable tip and a strong backbone that will keep the fight time to a minimum and not exhaust the fish or me.

I have never built a rod before, so I'm going to seek some local help.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I recommend giving these blanks a look:
Rainshadow SWS70MH
http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/rx4-saltwater-multipurpose/

Calstar GF700L or ML
http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/Grafighter-Rod-Blanks


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

Goags said:


> I recommend giving these blanks a look:
> Rainshadow SWS70MH
> http://www.rainshadowrodblanks.com/product-line/rx4-saltwater-multipurpose/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. Looking in to availability in Canada. I do have one option here, an MHX SW70M or SW70H blank. Any thoughts on those blanks?


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I have built 2 SWS70M for chunking bait for redfish and trolling for kingfish. I think it should handle a tarpon just fine if you go the Rainshadow route. As far as weight, the finished rod came in at 7.5oz.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

bmckenney said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. Looking in to availability in Canada. I do have one option here, an MHX SW70M or SW70H blank. Any thoughts on those blanks?


I have no experience w/ the MHX saltwater series, but the specs look good. Here's a GF700ML that I used down in CR for sails. You might encounter some static from the CR in-country airline...they didn't want to take my 7' rods aboard, but after alot of arguing, they did. Nice looking build, Capt Dru!


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

capt.dru said:


> I have built 2 SWS70M for chunking bait for redfish and trolling for kingfish. I think it should handle a tarpon just fine if you go the Rainshadow route.


when you say go the rainshadow route, do you mean get the rainshadow blank instead of an MHX blank? Is the Rainshadow a better blank?


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

Goags said:


> You might encounter some static from the CR in-country airline...they didn't want to take my 7' rods aboard, but after alot of arguing, they did.


Yes, already started to look at that. Nature Air said I could put a 7' rod tube under seats but who knows what would actually happen once we check in. But now we have enough people doing this trip to get a private charter for 6 people and apparently I can bring anything I want for luggage.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Batson/Rainshadow RCLB70ML is a great tarpon rod. I've built a few last year for some of the elite tarpon fishermen here in South La.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

bmckenney said:


> when you say go the rainshadow route, do you mean get the rainshadow blank instead of an MHX blank? Is the Rainshadow a better blank?


I was just saying if you get the Rainshadow. I dont have any experience with the MHX blank.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

A butt-joint popping blank might be another option. It would make traveling easier


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Goags said:


> I have no experience w/ the MHX saltwater series, but the specs look good. Here's a GF700ML that I used down in CR for sails. You might encounter some static from the CR in-country airline...they didn't want to take my 7' rods aboard, but after alot of arguing, they did. Nice looking build, Capt Dru!


Haha, dont know how I missed this post. But thanks Jerry! I am currently building 2 SWS70L's for the same thing. They will be a nice fit for a pair of 4000 Penn Battle's.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

I would suggest you look at the Phenix M1 saltwater, http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building/M1-Inshore-Rod-Blanks I built a Cobia/king/snapper rod off the 7'3MH and it is a beast, handles any fish you can throw at it, and will sling 2-5oz lures! I built it acid wrapped, paired with a lexa 300, I have cranked down the 22# of drag and drug some big snappers out of the rigs.

Next I really like the MHX saltwater looks like a beautiful blank, and MHX has never let me down.

BTW that M1 blank only weighs 3.2oz!!! My total build was just over 5oz.


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm looking at a deal on a Rainshadow SWS696 7'10 1pc 20-40lb. On sale. And I'll cut off 10" from the butt.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

bmckenney said:


> I'm looking at a deal on a Rainshadow SWS696 7'10 1pc 20-40lb. On sale. And I'll cut off 10" from the butt.


Where is this sale that you speak of?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

It's on sale in Canada so that might not be worth it for you.


----------

